# Re Water & Boiler



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Model Hymer B544 1996
50 Watt BP Solar. One 110 amp Leisure Battery. Inverter. 

Hi All
We tried out several things today on our Hymer, still parked on the drive at Home. Now I have a few questions to ask?
I filled fresh water tank up. Shut the two drain taps under sink unit off. Opened all taps to get air out. Put thermostat onto bottom shower symbol. All was ok, got hot water, I then tried to get hot air blower on, to see if heating was ok. At first I could not get it to work, so I tried putting thermostat symbol to top, it then started to blow the air out hot. I thought you had these two symbols for top, water, bottom, water & heating.
So my question to above is, If bottom symbol is for water & heating, why do I have to put it back to top symbol to get the hot air blowing out?

Next question: When filling fresh water tank, then you have to fill boiler, can you then top up fresh water tank, so you have full boiler, and full fresh water tank?

Next question: Does the boiler system work like the one in your home. Meaning, as I use the hot water, does it fill automatic from the fresh water tank?
So if I have used some hot water in the day, then take a quick!! Shower, can I get caught out, and it runs cold?

Next question: It seems a waste to empty the hot water from boiler, when draining down. Can I keep the hot water in the Boiler to use later? I know I cannot if leaving the van for couple of weeks, due to frost, but is it ok in the summer?
How much water does the boiler hold?
When Wild camping, what would the drain on 110 amp be, while using the hot water/heating system?

Sorry for so many questions. I really appreciate all your help, and advice.

Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Hi

We could do with a bit more info to be able to offer assistance really.

What model is your boiler, such as 6002EH? etc etc.

The capacity is usually 10 - 12 litres.

I do not empty my boiler and travel with it full.

If the van is unattanded in winter, with no heating on, the I would drain down.

Russell


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Boiler*

Hi Russell
Will have to have a look, see if I can find out model number? Would like to have some info on other questions asked please
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Boiler*

Hi

Is the boiler gas, electric or both?

I leave my boiler on all the time, so as I run a sink full of hot water, the pump will then move the equivalent of a sinkful of cold water from the water store into the boiler, to be reheated.

You cannot power your boiler using your leisure battery - well you could in theory - but it will not be set to run this way. The battery will power the fans on the blown air system assuming this is what you have. (Blown air is basically several ducts around the van, about four inches diameter that warm air comes out of. The boiler warms the air effectively, and the fan pushes the air through the duct pipes.)

Russell


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Boiler*

Hi Russell
its runs on LPG. I think it can be run for when wildcamping, unless I have got things wrong. But I bet another person with an Hymer will put me right.
I will wait and see
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi julie,

the heating switch should look like boiler and shower head gives both hot water and blown air, need to use with thermostat dial for hot air. switch with showerhead only is hot water only, they work similar to summer/winter heating on home boiler.
2nd question - yes
3rd question- not sure but was told it gets to almost empty before refilling, i suppose this is to avoid constant heating to maintain temp, a quick shower, wet youself :lol: water off, soap up and rinse off, there should be enough water especially at 60 deg.
5th question - you can leave water in boiler for as long as you like even through winter as should drain automatically, if scared, drain down.
6th question? - i would have thought that a 'van of that age would have only had gas heating the water, mine is an '01 and is gas only, unless you mean blown air, this will depend upon outside temp and how warm you want it indoors.

cheers
simon


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*boiler*

Yes it will run cold if you use all the hotwater . but the good news is its always full . it can be 10 or 14 ltrs, Have you not got a hand book. go to TRUMA site and you can download all the Instructions for operating your systems . Its a pdf file easy to read page by page. *always turn all your gas taps off when not in use!!


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

If there's a danger of frost drain the boiler, empty the fresh water tank, open all taps, including the shower, to half way to drain water out. It doesn't take much frost to crack taps and shower heads. In summer months I would drain the fresh water if I wasn't going to be using the van for a few weeks, rather than drink stale water.


----------

